# خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل





باريس: توقع علماء فلك فرنسيون أن قسم كبير من الكرة الارضية سيشهد خسوفا جزئيا للقمر مساء السبت المقبل نتيجة وجود الأرض بين الشمس والقمر.

ففي فرنسا سيشاهد الخسوف في الساعة 21.10 بتوقيت جرينتش،وستكون هذه الظاهرة واضحة خصوصا في القسم الأكبر من افريقيا واوروبا الشرقية وآسيا الوسطي والهند والشرق الاوسط.

وتسجل ظاهرة الخسوف عند وجود الشمس والأرض والقمر علي خط واحد تماماً، ويمكن رؤية الخسوف بالعين المجردة،وتتم مشاهدته بوضوح باستخدام تلسكوب أومنظار، وخلافا لكسوف الشمس لا يطرح خسوف القمر مخاطر علي النظر.

المصدر : شبكة محيط 
نُشر فى : توقيت جرينتش :       الأربعاء , 13 - 8 - 2008 الساعة : 8:6 صباحاً​


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 أغسطس 2008)

*خسوف جزئي للقمر 16 أغسطس*

خسوف جزئي للقمر 16 أغسطس




صنعاء: أعلن الفلكي اليمني أحمد محسن الجوبي أن خسوفاً جزئياً للقمر سيحدث في السادس عشر من أغسطس الجاري وبنسبة 81 بالمئة.

وأوضح الجوبي أن الخسوف سيظهر في سورية والعراق ولبنان والأردن والجزيرة العربية وباقي دول آسيا ومصر وليبيا والجزائر واوروبا وأمريكا اللاتينية واستراليا.

وسيكون جنوب شرق القمر أشد سوادا، ويبدأ الخسوف من جنوب شرق القمر وينتهي من جنوب غرب، وستكون إجمالي مساحة الخسوف 375 مليون كيلو متر مربع.

المصدر : شبكة محيط
نُشر فى : توقيت جرينتش :       الأحد , 10 - 8 - 2008 الساعة : 9:55 صباحاً​


----------



## قلم حر (14 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا .
و على ما أذكر ان الخسوف سيكون حوالي الساعه عشره بالليل تقريبا .
و سيستمر لزمن طويل نسبيا ( ساعتين تقريبا ) .
شكرا جزيلا .​


----------



## kalimooo (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر 16 أغسطس*



nonogirl89 قال:


> خسوف جزئي للقمر 16 أغسطس
> 
> 
> 
> ...




قديما" كان الشعب يخاف من هذه الظاهرة
فيأتون بالطناجر والتنك ليطبلوا عليها
باعتقادهم بأنها تزيل النحس
نحن اليوم نهلل وننتظر رؤياه بالتلسكوب
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررة    جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## yerigagarin (14 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرا يا نونو
علي الخبر الحلو
*​


----------



## ميرنا (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*

يعنى المصرين ولاد البطة السودة انا عاوزة اشوفة​


----------



## sosana (14 أغسطس 2008)

الله انا نفسي اشوفه اووووووووووووووووووووووووي منظره بيبقى جنان
ميرسي يا نونو على الخبر الجامد ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## radwa (15 أغسطس 2008)

*منوره يا نونو*
*باخبارك الحلوه*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



قلم حر قال:


> جميل جدا .
> و على ما أذكر ان الخسوف سيكون حوالي الساعه عشره بالليل تقريبا .
> و سيستمر لزمن طويل نسبيا ( ساعتين تقريبا ) .
> شكرا جزيلا .​



شكرا ليك انت قلم حر
مش بقولك انت موسوعة مش مصدقنى:t9:
شكرا كمان مرة على التشجيع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر 16 أغسطس*



كليم متى قال:


> قديما" كان الشعب يخاف من هذه الظاهرة
> فيأتون بالطناجر والتنك ليطبلوا عليها
> باعتقادهم بأنها تزيل النحس
> نحن اليوم نهلل وننتظر رؤياه بالتلسكوب
> ...



فعلا 
وكتير ثقافات مختلفة لها أساطير عن الخسوف والكسوف
انت اللى مشكور جدا ياكليم متى على التشجيع الجميل دة:Love_Letter_Send:
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



yerigagarin قال:


> *شكرا يا نونو
> علي الخبر الحلو
> *​



شكرا ليك انت يايورى على التشجيع
ماتنساش تشوف الخسوف بقى:smil16:

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



ميرنا قال:


> يعنى المصرين ولاد البطة السودة انا عاوزة اشوفة​



يابت ماهو فى المشاركة التانية مصر موجودة
دة انا عملتها باللون الاحمر مخصوص عشان الكل يشوفها
على العموم كدة طلع المصريين مش ولاد البطة السودة
طلع انتى اللى عايزة تغيير نضارة:t30::t30::t30:
منورانى ياميرنتى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



sosana قال:


> الله انا نفسي اشوفه اووووووووووووووووووووووووي منظره بيبقى جنان
> ميرسي يا نونو على الخبر الجامد ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



وماله ياحبيبتى شوفيه
يعنى هو مابيتكشفش على حريم ولا ايه؟؟؟:t30::t30::t30:
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بهزر معاكى
منورة الموضوع ياقمر
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



radwa قال:


> *منوره يا نونو*
> *باخبارك الحلوه*​



انتى اللى منورة بمشاكراتك اللطيفة دومااااااااااااااااااااا:Love_Letter_Open:
ربنا يباركك ياعسل​


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا ليك انت قلم حر​
> 
> مش بقولك انت موسوعة مش مصدقنى:t9:
> شكرا كمان مرة على التشجيع​
> ربنا يباركك​


طلعت غلطان بالتوقيت .

يبدأ الخسوف عند العاشره و النصف تقريبا , و ينتهي عند الساعه الواحده و ال 44 بعد منتصف الليل .

التوقيت : جرينتش + 3 .
آل موسوعه آل .​


----------



## قلم حر (15 أغسطس 2008)

يثبت مؤقتا , للأهميه .


----------



## جيلان (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*

*


ميرنا قال:



يعنى المصرين ولاد البطة السودة انا عاوزة اشوفة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


متشوفيش وحش يا حبيبتى
مخلينك لخسوف الشمس كدى
عشن نخلص منك30:


ميرسى يا نونو على الخبر
ده عضب الالهة والنبى ياختى:smil12:​*


----------



## استفانوس (16 أغسطس 2008)

...


----------



## yerigagarin (16 أغسطس 2008)

*لسه كنت بتفرج عليه
القمر شكله غرررررررررريب
*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



قلم حر قال:


> طلعت غلطان بالتوقيت .
> 
> يبدأ الخسوف عند العاشره و النصف تقريبا , و ينتهي عند الساعه الواحده و ال 44 بعد منتصف الليل .
> 
> ...



خلاص مش موسوعة ماتزعلش:t30::t30:​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



جيلان قال:


> *
> 
> متشوفيش وحش يا حبيبتى
> مخلينك لخسوف الشمس كدى
> ...



غضب الالهة وكمان والنبى:t9:
ربنا يستر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



استفانوس قال:


> ...



ميرسى على المرور حتى ولو كان .......
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## nonogirl89 (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: خسوف جزئي للقمر السبت المقبل*



yerigagarin قال:


> *لسه كنت بتفرج عليه
> القمر شكله غرررررررررريب
> *​



اة فظييييييييييع
انا شفته 
هييييييييييييه30: هييييييييييييييييييه​


----------



## قلم حر (19 أغسطس 2008)

يفك من التثبيت , لاٍنتهاء زمن المناسبه الفلكيه .


----------

